

Amazon building a Color Kindle with FFS display. Shipping for holidays 2011? - suprgeek
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/05/03/amazon-has-ordered-color-kindle-tablets-expected-before-holidays/

======
drtse4
The e-ink screen is the major selling point for me and i could not care less
about a kindle4 with a color lcd screen. I use it (and want to use it) only
for reading.

If Amazon want to sell a tablet-like device, adding a "kindle tablet" to their
line-up would be a wiser idea, imho.

~~~
maw
Agreed.

I'm still hoping for e-ink monitors. I'd be willing to shell out decent money
for a large e-ink screen. It'd need color and would have to be faster than
current screens. For writing and for reading mostly-text webpages, I think
that a just slightly faster e-ink screen with 16 or 32 colors would be a real
boon.

~~~
evilduck
I've never seen one in person, so I can't vouch for any of its properties, but
Pixel Qi netbook screen replacements are available:
[http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MKPQ...](http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MKPQ01)

------
davidw
Part of what I love about the Kindle is the screen and battery life. It puts
readability first and foremost, and that makes it a tolerable substitute for
books.

However, there's some serious tension with the fact that it would be
_extremely_ useful as a tablet in that form factor if it got better screen
refresh rates and was a tad more usable.

I wonder how they'll handle it; I'd be sad if you couldn't get the e-ink
screen any more, but I'd be pretty tempted by a more full-featured device.

~~~
joebadmo
After having used a Kindle 3 for a few months now, I've come to realize that
there are certain things about it that a touchscreen would sort of ruin. It's
a remarkably stress-free device. Some of the stress of using a tablet that an
e-ink screen mitigates:

1\. It's light and cheap enough that I'm much less afraid to drop it, both
because it's light enough to more easily avoid dropping and because it's less
likely to sustain damage from a drop and cheaper to replace if dropped and
damaged.

2\. I literally have never had to worry about charging it. I use Wordcycler to
sync to Instapaper, which I guess means I have it plugged in often enough to
have never had to explicitly charge it.

3\. The non-touchscreen means I don't have to worry about accidentally
touching the screen and causing an erroneous input. Which means I can hold it
by the screen if that's most comfortable. Physical buttons mean that I know
for sure when I've made an input.

Truth is, there's very little I would change about the hardware of this
device.

------
listrophy
What an unfortunate acronym. Whenever I see "FFS," I think "For #&%*'s Sake."
Tell me I'm not alone on this.

~~~
kmfrk
That probably only improves the marketing.

Blizzard's WarCraft 3 file extensions are .wtf.

Don't see any harm done.

~~~
stcredzero
True story: Someone just returned a check I sent to a web designer by snail-
mail back to me, but instead of writing "Return to Sender" on the envelope,
they wrote WTF!?

~~~
mustpax
Sorry I accidentally downvoted you. That's actually a funny story. Maybe I
should be browsing HN logged out to prevent such mishaps.

~~~
stcredzero
_That's actually a funny story._

The fact that someone wouldn't bother to open an envelope, and just write
"WTF!?" on it -- is itself a WTF!?

------
suprgeek
I love my Kindle 3. It has gotten me thru many a long and boring waits that
are inevitable as a part of daily life in India.

The parts I wish will not change when it morphs into a Tablet \- High
Readability in Sunlight \- Low weight, easily handled in one hand for hours \-
Ridiculously long battery life \- High build quality (dropped mine once to no
discernible damage)

------
hopeless
I've been waiting for a decent colour ebook reader. Most of the ebooks I buy
are either programming text (ok on a standard Kindle) or photography books
(unreadable). I'm not sure if this is the utopian device but there's
definitely a market for it. Children's books, text books, comics and so on

------
ctdonath
How does this affect the "free Kindle" theory?

